# Batteries make me sick!



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sick to the back teeth with continually having to change my batteries.Every 12 months or so one of the two fail and stop holding a charge.Surely they should last longer than that.I have fitted a really good ctek charger that keeps them in good condition and have never dropped below 50% so I don't know what to try next.Could it be the batteries not being up to much?I paid over £100 each so it wasn't a case of cheap and cheerful.3 batteries in 3 years doesn't seem right to me.Can anyone suggest a decent battery which I can try please?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you always bought the same type of batteries from the same place?

Or different batteries from different places.

Which is the common factor? the batteries/seller or your usage?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , I don`t know wether this might be of interest , suggest to have a look at it ...

www.battery-power.eu

Jan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Both batteries on our 2005 cheyenne are original.
Always on EHU when at home to ensure they are both kept charged.

dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All four of the batteries in our van did not look new by any means when we bought it in July 2008. Three leisure and one engine.

Nearly four years later they are all still working quite well. So they could be over six years old by now. I do note they are not as 'lively' as they could be when off EHU and might need replacing in the next one or two years.

I do clean them up, check the electrolyte and give them individually a good charge at least once a year.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*batts*

Do you have solar?

They are not getting "cooked" are they?

TM


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: batts*

We are on our fourth motorhome and we have never had to buy a replacement battery. As someone has already said could it be your useage?
Gary


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I suspect that the lack of battery life has more to do with their use / abuse than the actual batteries. You could be doing things to them without being aware of it. Have you checked leakage current when everything is supposed to be off?
Have you a stonking great inverter which you use?
Are you sure its batteries and not just a bead restitive connection?
Done any voltage measurements using an independant digital multimeter?

etc etc.

C.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you having to change one of two leisure batteries each year 

OR 

are you having to change a leisure battery one year and starter batery the next???

If its the latter it sounds like you are doing soemthing wrong !! If you let a lead acid battery get totally flat it causes pretty terminal damage !!!


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Numax make a very good battery & they come with a very long warranty, Are your batteries a pair or separate, if a pair you should replace both at the same time.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.Just to add a bit more detail 
I have an ammeter fitted so can see charge/discharge at a glance.I have a 100 watt solar panel permanently fitted and certainly by this time of the year gives a decent imput during daylight hours.I have 2 x 110 AH batteries in parallel .When I replaced my latest battery about a year ago I saw an immediate Improvement in how long they would last.I have not increased my power useage,in fact I have probably reduced it with replacing my TV with a more efficient one.The only common denominator I can see is the battery themselves!Maybe I will have to bite the bullet and go for Elecsol batteries


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't believe you are changing batteries so often.

over the past 3 years, I have not had a single issue with batteries, I installed a 2nd leisure battery 3 years ago, just after purchasing this Motorhome, Elecsol 120.

Prior to that I had caravans, and in over 25 years only ever had 1 battery problem, that required a battery change.

Hope you get it sorted.

Steve


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Elecsol*

Hi, 
The only good part of an Elecsol battery is the 5 year warranty

The batteries are nothing special imported badged and flogged from a small lock up on the Wirral

If you can destroy a battery in 12 months then you will do the same with Elecsols

However if you decide on Elecsol DO NOT buy direct from Elecsol buy from Eddie Van Bitz who will honour the 5 year warranty without the abuse and stress you will get from Steve (Mr Elecsol)

Also be aware that the "Elecsol 110" carbon fibre is not 110 amp hours but around 95/100 when rated at the industry standard C20

(these batteries do not state the actual amp hours just a 110 model number which give the impression that its 110 amp hours)

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You should always replace leisure batteries in pairs not individually, the "old" one will drag the "new" one down and limit its life (which may be whats happening??)


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Just an update.Went away for the weekend.2 batteries fully charged,battery monitor shows 100%.At the time of going to bed Friday night,batteries show 94% after bit of TV,lights pump etc.Ammeter showing less than am amp discharge after turning everything off.Got up Saturday morning batteries showing 60% charged!Managed to recharge via Benny. And got them back up to 90%.Arrived home yesterday batteries fully charged.Checked this Morning battery voltage 10.5 Volts!!Have returned the batteries to dealer who has told me he will have to fully charge them before he can test them.This he says will be about 48 Hours.Surely one or both must me cream crackered !Unless someone can tell me otherwise?Also have 100 watt solar panel charging them when conditions suit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would assume there must be a parasitic drain. Can you put an ammeter either to measure via earth or the positive terminals when at rest in the van?
Any old cheap €9.99 multimeter that can register 10a. 

Ray.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Ray
I have an ammeter permanently fitted in line so I can monitor charge/discharge.Unless it is something that only occurs between 11pm and 7 am and it must be one heck of a drain.I have 2 x 115 AH batteries.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry to go on but I assume your ammeter is built into the control panel and will only read current drawn via the panel. It's possible something has been added or been diverted via the battery or leads.

I really do mean you have to stick a multimeter (on amps) inline with the battery cable and the battery post.

Ray.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Ray
The ammeter is fitted into the cable straight off the battery.I have had the van since new and everything fitted has been fitted by me.I am a domestic electrician so I can assure you it has been done correctly.However this problem has only recently surfaced and really can't think it being anything but a dodgy battery,but they are only 9 months old.It is just so frustrating having to haul them out ,take them to the dealer and still not being able to cure it .


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check that your fridge is switched off (as opposed to the 12 volt position). It could simply be your fridge light causing the problem. It took me a while to find this out on my van.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Ray
I am right in assuming that if I have 2 110 AH batteries and have a constant drain of say 4 amps,the batteries should last for about roughly 50 ish hours to fully discharge and therefore 25 hours to discharge to around 50%.Is it right that a battery should never be discharged to less than 50% or it will bugger it up?Things are a lot simpler with mains!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I have just fitted the third battery to a 10 yr old van. Th last two have lasted their estimated life expectancy so something must be going wrong in your Van.

We had a similar problem with a car in the past and located the drain by fitting the ammeter between battery and supply. We then started pulling fuses until the drain stopped. Ours was caused by the radio.
Apparently it had a permanent supply to prevent settings from being lost and keep the radio light winking when the panel was removed.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ovalball said:


> Ray
> The ammeter is fitted into the cable straight off the battery.I have had the van since new and everything fitted has been fitted by me.I am a domestic electrician so I can assure you it has been done correctly.However this problem has only recently surfaced and really can't think it being anything but a dodgy battery,but they are only 9 months old.It is just so frustrating having to haul them out ,take them to the dealer and still not being able to cure it .


Hummmm, OK ovalball I give up. Sorreeee.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ovalball said:


> Ray
> I am right in assuming that if I have 2 110 AH batteries and have a constant drain of say 4 amps,the batteries should last for about roughly 50 ish hours to fully discharge and therefore 25 hours to discharge to around 50%.Is it right that a battery should never be discharged to less than 50% or it will bugger it up?Things are a lot simpler with mains!


Basically yes. But with various variations on efficiency.
Also as the volts go down the amps go up. The weaker the battery that larger the drain.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are more factors that can decrease the life, efficiency of batteries. Connecting them in parallel is normal and no one thinks anything of just looping onto the next battery bi it two or three.
But to get equal life out of all the batteries you need to connect + or - to the first battery and then + or - to the LAST battery. So they all work equally.

Difficult to explain.

Ray.


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Elecsol*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> The only good part of an Elecsol battery is the 5 year warranty
> 
> The batteries are nothing special imported badged and flogged from a small lock up on the Wirral
> ...


Good Luck 
Agree completely with these sentiments.
Elecsol are nothing special, and when they do pack up you will get no satisfaction from Elecsol themselves ,the worst customer relations ever, this is my experience .
The 5 year warranty will only be honoured without hassle, if you buy these from a reputable dealer.
Some members may like Elecsol? 
Much better to buy 
Bosch. Varta, or Exide are I understand the only batteries to meet the European standards for battery performance.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

raynipper said:


> There are more factors that can decrease the life, efficiency of batteries. Connecting them in parallel is normal and no one thinks anything of just looping onto the next battery bi it two or three.
> But to get equal life out of all the batteries you need to connect + or - to the first battery and then + or - to the LAST battery. So they all work equally.
> 
> Difficult to explain.
> ...


You mean

___>+|____|-
....... +|____|-
....... +|____|-<_______Earth.

???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stanner said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > There are more factors that can decrease the life, efficiency of batteries. Connecting them in parallel is normal and no one thinks anything of just looping onto the next battery bi it two or three.
> ...




Yep.

Ray.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Ray
Is it essential to connect up as per above drawing rather than just looping pos to pos and nrg to neg?Does it have a significant effect on the available power?


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ok For 2*

Hi,
Suggested wiring ok for 2 batteries - 3 or more is a little more complicated 
see http://www.smartgauge.co.uk/batt_con.html

Regards Ray


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Ok For 2*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Suggested wiring ok for 2 batteries - 3 or more is a little more complicated
> see http://www.smartgauge.co.uk/batt_con.html
> 
> Regards Ray


You just beat me to it Ray (it's a good job you did, I cannot do links  )


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Yes But*

Yes but your bum is better than mine!


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting stuff.I have altered my wiring to what you suggest but unfortunately don't have any batteries to try it on until mine are returned or replaced.Really pleased to have done it though....one thing less to have on my list of why my batteries don't last.Nice to have a good old motor homing related debate going on though!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Yes But*



airstream said:


> Yes but your bum is better than mine!


Oh, I don't know about that.

Put a photo up and let the members decide. :lol:


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Like It?*

Ok here's mine


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Like It?*



airstream said:


> Ok here's mine


You need to do something about that Pixellite :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Like It?*



airstream said:


> Ok here's mine


Very nice indeed.

I have to go now. There is a large pink animal with a curly tail flying past the house. I need to investigate further. :lol:


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Never mind your a**e. what about my batteries!!!L


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why? Wots wrong with them?

Have you thought of going to Maplin and buying a Car Current Tester. They were £9.99 and come in 2 sizes (mini and maxi fuse size).

You remove a fuse, put it into the tester, plug the tester into where you removed the fuse and it will give you a digital readout in amps. If there is a drain on a particular circuit, you can see which one and how many amps.

Take a fuse with you to ensure you get the right one.

Ooooh some people are so sensitive. :lol:


----------

